# Breathable rain gear



## somexiridemybike (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm looking for a rain jacket that's totally waterproof yet breathes easily. I was looking at something like the marmot precip but I've read it doesn't breathe at all during activity. What do you guys think ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

somexiridemybike said:


> I'm looking for a rain jacket that's totally waterproof yet breathes easily. I was looking at something like the marmot precip but I've read it doesn't breathe at all during activity. What do you guys think ? Thanks in advance.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Last I heard, things made with eVent fabric, were the latest and greatest. I've never tried it though. There could be something better, but personally, I think anything that prevents water getting in, isn't going to breath well enough for something like cycling. It needs major ventilation, and I would look for cycling specific designs. 

soaked from rain, or soaked from sweat... has always been my experience. 

my worthless .02


----------



## somexiridemybike (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok thanks


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

I assume you want a rain jacket for bike riding? Bike rain jackets can be had relatively inexpensively, especially if compared to the WB hiker stuff. I think breathable is highly overrated. It is hot out now, and humid here in North Carolina. I have a couple of goals for a rain jacket. 

In light rain, and moving slow, I want to stay sort of dry. Breathable is nice then. Vents under the arms are actually more useful, though.

In heavy rain or if moving fast, I want a rain jacket to keep me from getting hypothermia. I will be pretty wet and humid under the jacket, but I have some control over my temperature. Cold rain and wind speed of 15 mph can chill your core and make you stupid and clumsy. Almost any rain coat can prevent that.

Waterproof and breathable is great in places with low humidity.

Edit: Marmot Precip is a great jacket. I have had a couple. Count on replacing it every couple of years, though, as the nice pre-cip lining starts flaking off.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

So far great advice. A combination of adequate venting and the latest breathable wtproof lining is best. I usually sweat at the mere idea of covering up, but eVent has worked well for me -better than gore-tex. There are so many breathable wtproofs, just check the webz for all testing to make sure they are better in truth.


----------



## somexiridemybike (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok Ty for the detailed reply. I appreciate it


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

somexiridemybike said:


> I'm looking for a rain jacket that's totally waterproof yet breathes easily. I was looking at something like the marmot precip but I've read it doesn't breathe at all during activity. What do you guys think ? Thanks in advance.


What do you guys think?
That you'll have better luck finding The Holy Grail.
Have spent untold $$$ in search of such an item, always to be disappointed, and learned that pit-zips and vents are THE key to rain-gear. (...story / rant)

Did a trail maintenance day during a steady downpour, and afterwards all stopped for pizza & beer. While changing in the rr's all were laughing/biitching at how soaked they were, and the way that H20 had ran down their necks, into their butt-cracks, and filled up their boots. 
All but one had $$ Gore-Tex type gear, and he wore a $4 clear plastic rain suit from Walmart just put over his clothes. He was the only one NOT soaked to the bone! 
So much for $$$ waterproof / breathable rain gear.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't know of any "totally waterproof" and "breathable" rain jackets. The "breathable" ones mainly count on the DWR layer (water repellant) and often times they will "wet through" on the back or shoulders or other areas where it is rubbing, so you get a slow seeping leak anyway.

I have a Marmot precip and it is not that breathable. Light physical activity will cause sweat to build up inside. I have a Marmot Mica which has the higher-end Membrain Strata. Moderate physical activity will cause sweat built up inside also. There's supposed to be a new generation of "even more breathable than eVent" stuff coming soon, but I think it is overpriced and more of a soft-shell type material anyway.

I bring the Mica jacket on rides where it might rain, but because you are moving forwards with such speed, your face, neck, hands, and feet are going to get soaked anyway.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

In any weather above ~70 degrees, just suck it up and get wet, as any sort of rain jacket is going to be too hot. My GF has the marmot precip, and its waaay to hot for riding - its a thick heavy rain coat. If you like Marmot, check out the Paceline jacket - its waterproof, stretchy and breathable. Honestly unless your riding at high elevation with no coverage, dealing with super intense storms and need something serious, steer towards weather resistance but super light and breathable, not waterproof. Anything waterproof is going to be too hot for summer rain. Montane, Patagonia, North Face etc. all sell super light jackets that are good for weather protection. I use my Nike Vapor running jacket with success, but my go to summer rain stash jacket is the Patagonia Houdini at 5oz (lose more comfortable and hood) or Pearl Izumi Pro barrier lite jacket (no hood trim cycle cut), and colder weather rain shell is an Arcteryx Alpha SL

some links - 
Apparel > Jackets and Vests | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop
CRC jackets
http://forums.mtbr.com/endurance-racing/light-packable-rain-jacket-recommendations-722323.html
Shop Men's Jackets & Vests - The North Face


----------



## somexiridemybike (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies and the links. Some good avice here. I will look into this some more.


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

motard5 said:


> In any weather above ~70 degrees, just suck it up and get wet, as any sort of rain jacket is going to be too hot. My GF has the marmot precip, and its waaay to hot for riding - its a thick heavy rain coat. If you like Marmot, check out the Paceline jacket - its waterproof, stretchy and breathable. Honestly unless your riding at high elevation with no coverage, dealing with super intense storms and need something serious, steer towards weather resistance but super light and breathable, not waterproof. Anything waterproof is going to be too hot for summer rain. Montane, Patagonia, North Face etc. all sell super light jackets that are good for weather protection. I use my Nike Vapor running jacket with success, but my go to summer rain stash jacket is the Patagonia Houdini at 5oz (lose more comfortable and hood) or Pearl Izumi Pro barrier lite jacket (no hood trim cycle cut), and colder weather rain shell is an Arcteryx Alpha SL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I commute through the winter here in NorCal and since it doesn't get very cold it's hard to find a jacket that keeps me dry yet doesn't cause me to sweat like a pig. If it's over 55F I'll end up as wet from sweating as I would have without a rain jacket. FWIW I've used all manner of rain gear from Stearn's to North Face, Lowe Alpine, and the venerable Marmot Precip. The North Face has been one of my favorites, but still doesn't breathe as much as I would like. 

What I have found that DOES work in light rain is a long sleeve wool shirt or sweater. While it doesn't repel water, the weave is much more permeable to the air and I end up cooler. The does a decent job getting the water and sweat away from my skin and I stay reasonably comfortable. Good luck, and let me know if you find something that works!


----------



## somexiridemybike (Jul 25, 2006)

^^ Awesome and will do. I would imagine a wool shirt or long sleeve would have the same effect as say the "smart-wool" socks. Breathable but yet will keep you warm when wet, etc.


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

DavyRay said:


> Waterproof and breathable is great in places with low humidity.
> .


I don't think physic will allow anyone to make jacket that will keep you dry if you are sweating on a rainy day (unless it has a power source and a refrigeration system).

wear wool. be warm and wet.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

shiggy said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


What he said.

There is just no way you can get enough "breathable" in waterproof/breathable fabrics for high exertion activities. For something like casual touring or light hiking, maybe. But for activities like mountain biking, running, XC skiing, it's just not going to happen for anyone with normal sweat glands.

I'll agree though that strategically placed vents can help far more than the breath-ability of any "waterproof" fabric.


----------



## lazybeaner (Sep 28, 2006)

After having wasted lots of money on expensive 'the perfect jacket" (when i was sans kids and had money to waste) I have found the best route is ALWAYS layers. Since i have started commuting by bike, its now doubly so. 

I am a strong believer in a good base layer, I prefer a compression or tight fitting wicking shirt. So no matter what, you dont have that wet shirt feeling or chaffing. Then ill wear a jersey, short sleeve for summer long for winter(some times 2 on the coldest days). Then i have a light weight rain jacket made for bike riding. It has a longer tail, so it wont let wind/rain up your back, huge vent along the back, full zippered front, and rolls up into its own pouch so it stows away real easy. 

With that basic setup i have rode what starts as a 45* drizzly downhill, then ended as 70* sunny climbing up hills. Comfortable the entire time.


----------



## somexiridemybike (Jul 25, 2006)

That's a good call......I have to say any good moisture wicking shirt works well. I personally use the under armor loose t shirts and couldn't be more comfortable.


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

*Bring a dry shirt*

It seems like everywhere I ride is up one way and down back. No jacket works on the uphill because I generate too much heat and sweat. The jacket would have to breathe as well as I do (which is pretty labored!).

One day I observed the obvious and came up with a simple soluition. Pack a long sleeve shirt, a light jacket and a plastic grocery bag in your backpack. Put on a different long sleeve shirt and ride up the hill. Even in a heavy rain, I've found that I get wet but not cold because I am generating enough heat. Get to the top, strip off the wet shirt, put it in the plastic bag and the bag into the backpack. Put on the dry shirt and the jacket and head downhill. Pure comfort and much warmer as I shoot through the cool air on the much faster return ride. I am comfortable at the end of the ride and can go for a coffee or sandwich without freezing due to all the wet gear (sweat or rain).

On net, the price is the extra weight of one shirt and a small plastic bag for the benefit of a very comfortable ride down. Definitely worth it!

This may not be optimal for long flat rides (like commutes), but this is a mountain biking forum. It definitely works there.


----------



## somexiridemybike (Jul 25, 2006)

This is a good point actually and quite frankly something i didn't realize until I read it now. Most of my rides are the same way. Up one way down the return. The extra shirt wouldn't be that much weight but a valid point none the less.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

What about one of those cheap, ultralight ponchos, cut a little to fit a cycling form better? Since you're only using it climbing, and then changing for the downhill, it won't flap around too much. It should vent pretty well, waterproof, and keep you drier than nothing, and then use it to keep your wet shirt in after. 

- just a thought.... might be worthless.


----------



## somexiridemybike (Jul 25, 2006)

No I think that is a good idea and worth a mention. It is also a good use of one's resources.


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

ok someone has to say it HTFU! Actually I also am looking for a good wet jacket too but they are even harder to find is Oz and its hard to buy this sort of thing online as you never know the fit or size until you have tried one on. While Im looking I will have to HTFU


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Assuming that what you want is to stay comfortable in poor weather, I'd say you don't want a rain shell for mountain biking. Even the best membranes can't pass enough water vapor to keep you dry when you're working hard in that kind of aerobic activity. I'm speaking from experience: I have a pretty good shell, an Arc'teryx Theta AR. It breaths well for a shell, has decent venting, and is fairly light. It's also way too expensive to risk crashing in. It's for backpacking, where I can hunker down and wait it out, or reduce my pace to keep from sweating myself to death.

For high-activity outdoor activities, a good stretch-woven softshell is hard to beat. Climbers and backcountry skiers learned this years ago. When you're working hard, they keep you dry enough and they're FAR more breathable, so your perspiration passes through. They'll wet through in a real downpour, but think about how and when you'll use it. Are you going to be out riding in a sustained downpour? For me, the answer is no. But I might be out when it's spitting or get caught in a shower. For those conditions, a light softshell is perfect. Plus it's pretty rugged and doesn't have to be treated as carefully.

If you think that you want a waterpoof/breathable shell in case you get caught in bad weather, then I'd choose something light, cheap and packable. I keep an old REI pack jacket in my car. It's about the size of a beer can.

Back to softshells: when when they got really popular about 10 years ago, the market blew up and it became really hard to make an informed decision. Magazines like Backpacker were pretty useless, since they just regurgitated marketing materials. Is jacket made of stretch-woven fabric or is it laminated? Usually they didn't say. I did some reading on the various fabrics used in softshells, and made my choice based on that. I'm a fan of Schoeller Dryskin, but I haven't needed to look into the market for 5 years or so, so I'm not sure if that's still the best option.

If you really want good advice on outdoor fabrics and clothing, by far your best source is the gear forum on the Backpacking Light website. That's populated by really detail-oriented outdoors people and you can find the nitty-gritty on the materials and processes that are used to manufacture outdoor equipment and clothing. For an example, here's a link I found there years ago. It'll tell you more than you ever wanted to know about breathability ratings.

And finally, the page at that URL includes this quote from someone at Patagonia, posted in a BPL forum:

"A soft shell will, more often than not, allow you to stay drier longer, in a wider range of conditions, than its conventional hardshell counterparts. If you are still thinking, "ok, but for how many minutes will my softshell keep me dry?" then the point has been missed."


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

moofish said:


> ok someone has to say it HTFU! Actually I also am looking for a good wet jacket too but they are even harder to find is Oz and its hard to buy this sort of thing online as you never know the fit or size until you have tried one on. While Im looking I will have to HTFU


You learn how to layer, and what to use to stay warm while wet. For me it is different weight layers of wool and a wind/water resistant shell as needed.


----------



## excaliber (May 1, 2012)

There are many misconceptions about Gore-Tex and I see some of that here. Gore-Tex( the material itself) is 100% waterproof. It is imposible for water to penetrate this membrane. The pores are many times smaller than the water trying to penetrate it.

Waterproof - GORE-TEX® Products

It breathes OK ( not as well as advertised for sure)but when used in activities with moderate activity you will overheat.

The reason many think it leaks is because it's leaking in from the seams or they are sweating on the inside due to activity.. Poor quality in the manufacturing of the garment ie: not using Gore-Tex tape and sealing the seams improperly is the downfall of many pricey Gore-Tex garments.

I have been using Gore-Tex jackets for hunting since the early 80's. I've never had one of my Jackets or bibs leak and I've been in some real frog stranglers. All my gear passes the extended shower test.

The problem with the Gore-Tex liner itself is it must be sandwiched between an inner lining and an outer shell. It's not durable enough to be left exposed. This triple layer adds warmth even in uninsulated garments.

I'm still searching for some outer wear that will cut the wind and still be breathable for our 30-40 degree winter temps. The Gore bike wear looks interesting. But it sure is pricey.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

excaliber said:


> There are many misconceptions about Gore-Tex and I see some of that here. Gore-Tex( the material itself) is 100% waterproof. It is imposible for water to penetrate this membrane. The pores are many times smaller than the water trying to penetrate it.
> 
> Waterproof - GORE-TEX® Products
> 
> ...


You do realize that the Gore cycling wear is still Gore-Tex. Same company, same membrane, same limitations.

When the membrane gets dirty, it can leak, along with the seam and wear issues.

As I, and others mentioned, you need layers and venting to stay comfortable. Windproof, water resistant (WR) shells work well when vented (sides, back, underarms) and over the appropriate base layers. One of my favorite shells for moderate rain and 35-45 degrees is just an uncoated WR nylon front with a mesh back.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Has anybody used the Endura Stealth? Soft shell and both arm pit and side torso ventilation.


----------



## excaliber (May 1, 2012)

I'm well aware that Gore bike wear is Gore-Tex. 
Dirt will not cause the membrane to leak unless it is ground into the membrane itself. The chance of that happening is very unlikely unless the outer shell has been severly compromised. 
I'm not here to argue just clear up some falsehoods about Gore-Tex. The fabric itself is 100% waterproof. I see no limitations whatsoever with the membrane itself. The problem lies in the faulty manufacturing of the garments.
It is without a doubt the best waterproof, windproof liner ever made.



shiggy said:


> You do realize that the Gore cycling wear is still Gore-Tex. Same company, same membrane, same limitations.
> 
> When the membrane gets dirty, it can leak, along with the seam and wear issues.
> 
> As I, and others mentioned, you need layers and venting to stay comfortable. Windproof, water resistant (WR) shells work well when vented (sides, back, underarms) and over the appropriate base layers. One of my favorite shells for moderate rain and 35-45 degrees is just an uncoated WR nylon front with a mesh back.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

Thru-hikers on the AT generally don't like gore-tex because it stops working once it gets really dirty. The main value of it, is that it is expensive and identifies you as a hiker instead of a homeless person.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

excaliber said:


> It is without a doubt the best waterproof, windproof liner ever made.


That's arguable, and besides, which membrane? Gore has made many membranes under the Gore-Tex label. Multiple generations of regular Gore-Tex, XCR, Pro Shell and Paclite as recent off-the-top-of-my-head examples.

BPL is a subscription site, but the abstract to this recent article pretty well summarizes the current state of the WP/B market.

The lead paragraph from the abstract:
"Gore-Tex created a thin waterproof-breathable membrane of expanded PTFE (polytetrafluoroethylene) about 30 years ago and has dominated the waterproof-breathable rainwear category ever since. eVent's more breathable technology has challenged Gore-Tex - and Backpacking Light has emphasized that difference for the benefit of our readers - but Gore's marketing has nevertheless established Gore-Tex as the "gold standard" for waterproof-breathable jackets. Finally, after many years with Gore-Tex as the status quo and little change, Gore's supremacy is being challenged by a number of companies introducing new technologies and backing them with marketing efforts sufficient to bring about significant change in this category. And technology-loving outdoor enthusiasts, like our readers, are the spectators cheering them on as well as the beneficiaries of the improved performance."


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

excaliber said:


> I'm well aware that Gore bike wear is Gore-Tex.
> Dirt will not cause the membrane to leak unless it is ground into the membrane itself. The chance of that happening is very unlikely unless the outer shell has been severly compromised.
> I'm not here to argue just clear up some falsehoods about Gore-Tex. The fabric itself is 100% waterproof. I see no limitations whatsoever with the membrane itself. The problem lies in the faulty manufacturing of the garments.
> It is without a doubt the best waterproof, windproof liner ever made.


Maybe I should have said it stops working when it gets dirty, and dirty does not mean just soil. Sweat does the job, too. Whether the membranes leak or stop breathing the result is the same for the exercising user. They get wet. From the outside or the inside. Usually they get wet from the inside even if the membrane is "working" as none of them breathe fast enough to truly be effective.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Hello, I am just posting here to correct some misinformation, lol.

The pore size in Gore Tex is not smaller than 3 Angstroms (the size of a water molecule). It blocks liquid water transport because when water lands on a hydrophobic surface, it balls up into a much bigger clump. However, if this surface loses its hydrophobic nature, due to dirt or oil, then water can get past. A common example is when this fabric "wets thru" on the shoulders due to backpack straps pushing the fabric into sweaty shoulders.

Another misconception is that Goretex is the best waterproof breathable liner ever. eVent fabric has been beating it for the last few years, and any day now, Polartec and others will come out with an even more breathable fabric.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

with gear its all about trade-offs. 

Goretex is not the most breathable, but typically is the most durable and quality.
eVent may be the most breathable, but its not as durable.
the new Polartec products are a bit of both, but are heavy and fairly focused in their use.

Nothing will be perfect, and each fabric has its positives. I say always choose based on this order: 1. quality 2. fit 3. features/price


----------



## the.rebot (Jun 8, 2010)

TL;DNR - has anyone posted this?: Waterproof Jackets Reviewed on Vimeo


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

eVent is what you're looking for. I enjoy snowboarding, and have the same dilemma: finding something which is waterproof and still breathes. For a long time I just made due with Goretex and just took care to open vents when I started anything aerobic. It wasn't ideal at all. Softshells are nice, and they definitely breathe better, but in a rainstorm you're still going to get wet.

The real problem with Goretex is the expanded PTFE membrane (with the micropores) works just fine, but they've needed to add a layer of polyurethane to protect the membrane from dirt and oil. So to pass moisture first the PU layer needs to get wet, then it can pass it's moisture through the PTFE membrane. This drastically slows down the rate at which it can breathe.

Two years ago I bought eVent gear after a lot of research. It's an expanded PTFE membrane like Goretex, so it's just as waterproof as Goretex, but they've found a way to protect the membrane with the PU layer like Goretex has. The end result is it breathes a lot better. In my experience, it breathes about the same as a thick fleece.

Goretex marketing has some nice demonstrations which they say shows Goretex breathes as well as eVent, however, all the demonstrations use high humidity and high temperature (think when it's already a sauna inside your shell), which is where Goretex works best. The problem is at low humidity and temperature, Goretex doesn't really work, while eVent works about the same regardless.

Wearing REI's eVent pants and jacket while skinning I was able to keep everything zipped up on everything but the steepest ascents and wasn't damp at all. On the steepest section unzipping my jacket halfway did the trick.

Like Goretex it still needs to be washed regularly to breathe well, so you wouldn't want to take it on month long hike, but it's excellent for day or 3-4 day long trips.

REI has a nice jacket for $240:
REI Kimtah Rain Jacket - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com

Summed up quite well:
_The basic issue with Gore-Tex for most people is that it is a "wet" membrane. That is, the interior of the membrane is sprayed with a very thin layer of polyurethane, which is a hygroscopic fabric, in order to protect the pores of Gore-Tex from being clogged by your body oils, dirt, etc. The humidity within the garment rises until condensation occurs upon this polyurethane due to the cooler outside temperature, at which point the PU absorbs the moisture and then since the membrane is also at a higher temperature than outdoors, it can evaporate through the Gore-Tex pores. What this means is that the interior of the garment is always going to be at a high humidity level, which makes most people feel damp and clammy once they start sweating no matter the efficiency of this process.

The only difference between the various "types" of Gore-Tex is the thickness of this PU layer applied to the membrane. Over the years Gore has managed to reduce the thickness of this layer significantly for its more "technical" fabrics, thereby increasing its ability to carry water vapor across the PU barrier. Its basic mechanism of operation, however -- condensation, absorption, evaporation on the other side -- has not changed.

eVent changes this paradigm entirely. eVent actually *vents* -- water vapor never condenses anywhere inside the garment. There is no polyurethane "wet layer" to cause humidity inside the garment to rise, and the result is that most people *feel* dryer even under conditions that would have them feeling miserable with Gore-Tex. As a result, like the others here, I feel much dryer in my eVent jacket than in a jacket with a PU "wet process" membrane such as Gore-Tex, because the interior humidity of the jacket is so much lower -- Gore-Tex doesn't move water vapor across the PU barrier until the humidity reaches condensation point at the barrier, while eVent starts moving water vapor immediately and the humidity never reaches condensation point.

So maybe Gore-Tex with a very fine/thin PU layer *can* move as much water vapor as eVent -- but only under conditions of high interior humidity that most people interpret as "damp and humid". That's just the nature of a "wet membrane" process such as used by Gore, regardless of which Gore-Tex fabric you get._

NOTE: I'm not employed or sponsored by REI or eVent. It's just a product I personally bought and use.


----------



## thundervega (Aug 31, 2012)

I have tried Arc'teryx Theta AR and it is cool. TNX


----------



## Cincokid (Oct 26, 2010)

*eVent*

Take a look at he Jackets from Showers Pass (showerspass.com). I picked up their Mountain Elite Jacket this summer and was really impressed with the quality. It is an eVent jacket designed by cyclist in Portland, Oregon. They know wet!


----------



## scoatw (Aug 16, 2010)

for a bike specific jacket you could go with the Showers Pass elite 2.0. not cheap at $240, but its a good three season jacket. I wear mine in winter with a mid layer down to the negative digits. In summer, I may wear it, I may not. depends on the situation. if its a light rain I may go without. Elite 2.0 Waterproof Breathable Cycling Jacket - eVent material Jacket | Showers Pass
the next jacket I know nothing about other than it gets good reviews and is popular among the commuting crowd. Waterproof Breathable Jackets from People Who Really Know Waterproof Breathable Jackets! at a $100 its a little more affordable. The only thing I would question is ruggedness and durability out on the trail. I'd sure hate to snag my $240 jacket and rip a hole in it.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

I've had good luck with the eVent anorak from North Face. Though, at altitude and in the sub-alpine if it is raining the extra warmth is appreciated. At lower elevations I don't bother putting it on, as the arid environment here dries things out quickly.


----------



## Cincokid (Oct 26, 2010)

FYI If you need either a medium or an X-large and like blue/black the Mountain Elite is on Sale on their web site (showerspass.com) Regularly 260.00 now 130.00.


----------



## Shane_CA (Aug 17, 2008)

Very happy with my new Westcomb Shift LT - it's a very light Neoshell Polartec jacket. $$$ as hell though. Just finished 2 weeks of hiking and biking back home in Canmore/Banff and BC and it was a great piece of gear.

Westcomb Outerwear 2012, Shift Lt Hoody Mens, Jackets, Waterproof-breathable Neoshell

Have owned eVent, Gore Tex, Active Shell, Precip ... etc shells and lightweight neoshell breathes better than all of them.

The new eVent DVL lightweight fabric will get a lot of buzz this winter/spring but it won't be nearly as abrasion resistent in any of the jackets I've seen announced. Worth a look if you want light and stuffable but ripstop neoshell will stand up to alot more abuse.


----------

